# 2D projector recommendations



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I almost bought a Panasonic PT-AE4000u a couple years ago. I'm now back to looking at projectors and it seems the whole ball game has changed. I missed the 7000 and now the 8000 in on the market. Now I must say I'm not really into 3D, so the last two would not have appealed anyway.

I had read really good things on the AE4000u and it was priced right. Are there any comparable projectors out now that equal or surpass it? Well within reason, I don't want to drop stupid money to inch ahead of the Panny. Is looking for a nice used one an option?

The room is about 19' wide and 24' long. The couch is about 14 feet from the TV now.


----------



## Dub King (Aug 10, 2012)

You can skip the 3D functions and revel in the superior image quality such units possess. It's come to be that 3D capability is standard on the majority of high-end TVs and projectors, so you need to ignore it if you don't want it- that's why the (pricey) glasses are sold separately. So give the PT-AE7000U another look, if Panasonic's projectors are what you like. The 8000 seems to be all about 'extra' 3D capability, so you can skip it.

I'm considering a $2,500 (or so) projector myself so I'd love to see some member's recommendations. Since I already have a passive 3D TV and I can't stand 'active shutter' glasses I'm in same boat as you.




Wardsweb said:


> I almost bought a Panasonic PT-AE4000u a couple years ago. I'm now back to looking at projectors and it seems the whole ball game has changed. I missed the 7000 and now the 8000 in on the market. Now I must say I'm not really into 3D, so the last two would not have appealed anyway.
> 
> I had read really good things on the AE4000u and it was priced right. Are there any comparable projectors out now that equal or surpass it? Well within reason, I don't want to drop stupid money to inch ahead of the Panny. Is looking for a nice used one an option?
> 
> The room is about 19' wide and 24' long. The couch is about 14 feet from the TV now.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Is lens memory something that's important to you?

If so, if you're looking for the best image quality in the 2,500-3,000 range check out what JVC units are out there.

If not, I would look at JVC and Sony.

Panny is also good and should be on your list!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I have the Panny 7000 and love the picture - I had been throwing it up on a plain white wall with 3 nail holes and a sand grit texture while I work on the dedicated HT and was still astounded with the quality of the picture. 

And, as stated above, you don't have to use it for 3D - it is a great 2D projector. Plus, with your ceiling fan issue, it does have lens shift. An added plus is the lens memory - probably my favorite feature on this unit.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I keep researching online and find the Panasonic PT-AR100U has more lumens but 1/10 the contrast of the Panasonic PT-AE7000U. Which is more important? I guess it is a bit of a balancing act. I don't know if ambient light will really be an issue because we only watch movies at night.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

My personal opinion - with the light cannons of today, you will not need to worry about lumens. I would opt for the PJ with the better contrast.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree... Unless your room is bright as the sun. The contrast is one spec that should definitely factor higher than lumens... Especially with the high number of bright projectors available.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, contrast it is!


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wardsweb said:


> Thanks guys, contrast it is!


Just take certain manufacturer's contrast claims with a large pinch of salt (especially those whose model numbers end with 3 zeros  ). Sometimes they quote in modes that wouldn't normally be used if you wanted to view an accurate picture.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah... couldn't agree more. When it comes to black levels look to the review sites (projectorcentral and projectorreviews) to see their comments!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Completely agree - I have seen some pretty astronomical claims for contrast ratio. That said, I personally am enjoying my AE7000 immensely and have no complaints about the contrast at all.


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think they claimed 100,000:1 or even 150,000:1 for the '7000 which wasn't even close to the native CR as measured by Cine4home which I think was about 6,000:1 and in dynamic iris around 14,000:1 so not even on a par with the 3 year old JVC RS10 which they measured at 18,000-28,000:1 depending on throw and iris position. Still, if you're happy with what's on screen, that's all that matters. There are some very high end DLP projectors that would measure similar on/off to the '7000 but there is more to the picture than just on/off contrast. Shame I can't watch single chip DLP myself due to rainbows and the kind of 3 chip DLPs that I'm talking about are well above my pay grade.  Hence why I stick with JVC (though I did start out with some AExxxx models 5 year ago).


----------

